# Paragallo's Place



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a thread about this place and the horrible things that have happened to these horses. I wanted to see if anyone else had stories about looking at horses and rescuing horses from here. Here is my story!

My barn has actually rescued 5 horses from this place. We got 2 a few months ago, one thoroughbred had a fractured ankle and was put in a stall for 2 years which his tail was matted along with his mane. The other was a percheron nurse mare thats about 14 years old who had FOUR babies nursing off of it. She now does talk,trot,canter lessons with kids and he is being leased and does dressage. We went back about a month and a half ago and got 3 yearlings which one was the baby of the mare that we go. The yearling mares were actually in good shape and looked taken care of and liked to deal with people. On the other hand the colts needed a lot of work and have not been handled at all. Those 3 now are with us and love people although its a rough road.

Please share your stories or get people to go rescue horses PLEASE!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

We used to have a rescue like that in Ohio. It was supposed to be a retirement home, but they continued to make the horses take riders. Many were old and blind. They were left in pastures without food or care for years. Many of them didn't have the teeth to graze. The rescue my ranch runs was able to save two of the horses there, both blind, beaten, and starved.

Thankfully, this place, called Hooves, has been shut down. It's horrible what people are allowed to do under the guise of a rescue.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh. I've been reading about Ernie and his little niche of Hell, but hearing it from someone who's worked with his horses puts it more in perspective. He needs to have every single one of his animals taken away and never be allowed to have any again. I don't think he'll ever stop. That's the kind of person he is. Good on you and your barn for taking some horses in. 

Our barn took in five neglected horses after a dead horse was found on the same property. Two fillies, a really old mare, a mini mare, and a jenny. The two-year-olds had what looked like faint saddle marks, so we think they were being ridden in their condition (and at that early age). The twenty-something mare was the worst off. She had abscesses on her feet and her hindquarters were really weak and she couldn't walk very far. They have all made full recoveries and have been adopted since then, so it was an overall success. The ******* who almost starved them to death barely got a slap on the wrist, though. That still infuriates me to this day.


----------



## catz (Sep 23, 2009)

this is soo sad. people like this dont deserve to have horses. surely there must be some way of banning them from owning them


----------



## Truteno (Sep 14, 2009)

unfortunately he still owns many of the horses on the farm and the law is having a hard time with getting them away from him.

update!
2 of the foals we will be keeping and the third has been bought and going to a good home! I have official gained the colt now named "Rage" although he's the kindest yearling you'd ever meet. He had a check up and the doctor had told us that he will be big, around 17.2! He does walk and trot in hand and goes over ground poles and goes over boxes of flowers without even blinking! The baby of the percheron (the babies name is now Norrie) we rescued does the same thing as the colt altho can be bossy at times(shes got a few pounds on the colt haha).
We love both of them and we are so happy to see how they grow.

Hes a picture of the colt!









him and his missing sock lol


----------

